# humminbird 575 oder 717???



## faxenbub (20. Januar 2009)

hi leute
ich angle in einen stausee der max. 20 meter tief ist und jetzt stellt sich die frage welches echolot habe schon vieles gelesen aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz klar! Wichtig für mich ist natürlich die bodenbeschaffenheit und natürlich wäre es schön ab und zu mal ne sichel aufn bildschirm zu kriegen. Habe mit schlagether telefoniert vor ca zwei monaten und da hat er mir das 717 empfohlen und heute das 575! so jetz kenn ich mich gar nicht mehr aus ;+vielleicht habt ihr irgendwelche ausschlaggebenden fakten für mich.
danke im voraus und haut in die tasten:vik:


----------



## Köhlerjan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Moin Faxenbub,
wenn Du Infos brauchst schau mal hier http://www.humminbird-shop.com/index.html
Die Dir empfohlenen Geräte haben ja schon eine gute Preisklasse, wenn Du noch was drauflegst bekommst Du das
Humminbird Matrix 47x 3D, dieses Gerät gibt den Untergrund in 3D wieder. So kannst Du jedes Loch aufspühren. Und wenn Du Humminbird suchst, dann schau mal bei EbayUSA rein, die sind meist günstiger als wir und der Dollarkurs kommt einem Zeitweise auch zugute.
Gruß Jan


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Und wenn Du Humminbird suchst, dann schau mal bei EbayUSA rein, die sind meist günstiger als wir und der Dollarkurs kommt einem Zeitweise auch zugute.
> Gruß Jan



Dabei sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass sich bei den US-Humminbirds die Menüführung nicht auf Deutsch umstellen lässt und die Tiefe in Fuß und die Temperatur in Fahrenheit angezeigt werden...


----------



## faxenbub (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

da hast du wohl recht drehteufel und als echolot einsteiger währe es mir schon recht das es eine deutsche menüführung hat. Hat denn niemand ne ahnung ob das eine dem anderen voraus ist oder ob ich mit einem von diesen zwei geräten gut beraten bin oder hat einer noch ne alternative? wie gesagt bodenstrukturen sind für mich sehr wichtig weil ich nur auf raubfisch unterwegs bin! hecht zander barsch und wels


----------



## huppe (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

es gibt ein paar unterscheide zwischen den beiden losts .habe mir vor gut 7 Monaten das 717 mit nen Quartgeber gekauft .und muss sagen das Lot ist echt Top . kann dir nur raten rufe mal bei *Angelgeräte Schlageter an ,der kann dir sagen was Sache ist . und was die unterscheide sind .Gruß huppe*


----------



## faxenbub (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

hallo hupe
habe doch schon mit schlagether telefoniert und wie gesagt damals hat er mir das 717 empfohlen und heute das 575! und was nun? bist du denn mit deinen 717 zufrieden und wie tief ist dein gewässer im durchschnitt in dem du es nutzt


----------



## Echolotzentrum (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Hallo,

der Grund warum ich jetzt das 575 anbiete statt dem 717:
Das 717 gibt es nicht mehr!!!!
Das 575 kostet jetzt nur 299EUR bei mir und das Nachfolgemodell  718 mit Quadrabeam Geber gibt es ab Februar und kostet dann 379EUR. 
Das 717 / 718 hat eine etwas bessere Fischerkennung als das 575. Wenn dieser Punkt entscheidend ist, kann ich auch das 747c mit QuadraBeam Geber für 459,00EUR anbieten. Das kann alles ausser Kaffee kochen! Sogar mit Farbe!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Grund warum ich jetzt das 575 anbiete statt dem 717:
> Das 717 gibt es nicht mehr!!!!
> ...



Na bitte, da haben wir doch die Erklärung...


----------



## faxenbub (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

hallo thomas
hätte da nochmal eine frage an dich.
sollte ich besser bis februar warten bis das 718 da ist weil ich es ja jetzt sowieso nicht nutze sondern erst im frühjahr oder nehmen sich die beiden (575 und 718) nicht sehr viel


----------



## Echolotzentrum (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Also,

günstiger als momentan kommt man nicht dran.

Wenn ich also nur perfekt die Bodenstruktur haben möchte: 575.
Benötige ich wirklich Fische: 747.
Wenn ich mir nicht das 747 leisten möchte, aber trotzdem Fische brauche: 718.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## faxenbub (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

alles klar und danke nochmal denke werde mir das nochmal überlegen und dann nochmal auf dich zurück kommen alleine schon wegen der online schulung! vielen dank und schönen tag noch#h


----------



## GridtII (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Hallo faxenbub,
mach dich nicht verrückt. Ein alter Norwegen, der wirklich Ahnung hatte, hat mir mal gesagt: Ein Echolot fängt keine Fische! Da hat er auch total recht. Wir müssen sie zu Anbeißen bringen, das ist der entscheidende Punkt. 
Sicherlich ist es vorteilhaft, wenn das Gerät zuverlässig Fische anzeigen kann, aber wichtiger ist zu wissen wie der Untergrung beschaffen ist. Wenn dann der letzte sich am Boden drückende Fisch nicht zu sehen ist, finde ich das nicht schlimm. 
Ich hab mir übrigens gerade das 575 gekauft. Brauche das hauptsächlich für die Ostsee. Das Gerät kann auch bei flacheren Gewässern einen großen Bereich anzeigen und das halte ich für absolut entscheidend. Außerdem ist das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis wohl kaum noch zu toppen.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Fischopa (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Humminbird-580-Fishfinder-


Wie wäre es damit für den Preis ? Da ist noch ein Kartenplotter dabei.

MfG, Fischopa#h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Ist leider ausverkauft in Europa. Der Preis wäre 345EUR (als Auslaufmodell) gewesen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fischopa (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...500-Serie-Neu/Humminbird-580-Combo--1367.html


----------



## Echolotzentrum (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: humminbird 575 oder 717???*

Das 580 hätte das Problem, dass es noch keinen QuadraBeam Geber dabei hat und sich nicht problemlos umstellen lassen könnte. Also wäre es keine Alternative zum 575.

Thomas Schlageter


----------

